# 69 gto



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi just caught my car a month ago.New to site.researched vin and data plate.tried to get numbers off block.just couldnt find them yet,read they are behind no 8 cylinder tried with mirror no sucess yet.vin 242379p320412. data plate was smacked once near front but was able to get these no.24237 pon220676bby with a73 under the 22 and a g under the 6followed by pnt. can make sense out of some of it.but no expert by anymeans.how about some opions to what i bought.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gordpack69 said:


> Hi just caught my car a month ago.New to site.researched vin and data plate.tried to get numbers off block.just couldnt find them yet,read they are behind no 8 cylinder tried with mirror no sucess yet.vin 242379p320412. data plate was smacked once near front but was able to get these no.24237 pon220676bby with a73 under the 22 and a g under the 6followed by pnt. can make sense out of some of it.but no expert by anymeans.how about some opions to what i bought.


Here is what I can make out;

24237 = Pontiac GTO, 2-door hardtop,

9P = 1969 model produced in Pontiac Mi

320412 = car serial number

73 = Verdoro Green

I'm not sure about the G, there should be a 3-digit code next to a TR and a 3 digit date code for the body; ( 06d = june, 4th week)

Look on the front of the block just under the passenger side head, you should find a letter code (WS,WT, WW, XP, XX, YS or YZ). Also, there will be a code under the letter code. Then just below those codes next to the timing cover will be another code.










On the head's center exhaust ports will be codes to identify which heads you have. On the top of the head just under the valve cover you will find a date code.

On the back of the block on the distributor pad you will find a 4 digit date code, the block casting number is the code behind the number 8 cylinder and should be one of these codes; 9790071, 9792506, 9792968 or 545887. It is kind of hard to find with the hood in the way.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

gordpack69 said:


> Hi just caught my car a month ago.New to site.researched vin and data plate.tried to get numbers off block.just couldnt find them yet,read they are behind no 8 cylinder tried with mirror no sucess yet.vin 242379p320412. data plate was smacked once near front but was able to get these no.24237 pon220676bby with a73 under the 22 and a g under the 6followed by pnt. can make sense out of some of it.but no expert by anymeans.how about some opions to what i bought.


pon = pontiac mich factory

G = Antique Gold for top color 

This could mean it was originally a vinyl, more likely it is a Q for verdoro green not a G. Pontiac used a weird font where some letters are indistinguishable from others.

Also, if you can look through the gap of the #1 and #3 exhaust manifold tubes and look for a raised three number combo. You are looking for 400, not 350 or 389. 421,428,455 are good also but for originality 400.

The two letter engine code on the front of the block can be one of the following:

Engine........Transmission Engine Code Comp.Ratio HP 
400 4bbl.........3Spd Man....WT ..........10.75:1 350 
400 RA III.......3Spd man....WS ..........10.75:1 366 
400 4bbl ........4Spd .........WT .........10.75:1 350 
400 RA III ......4Spd .........WS ..........10.75:1 366 
400 Ram Air IV 4Spd ........WW .........10.75:1 370 
400 4bbl ........Automatic ...YS ..........10.75:1 350 
400 2bbl ........Automatic ...XX ...........8.60:1 265 
400 RA III ......Automatic ...YZ ..........10.75:1 366 
400 Ram Air IV Automatic ...XP ..........10.75:1 370

I noticed that u found one with some hideaways, nice find. Check for cracks on the plastic doors where they mount. They tend to break easy there. Hows the interior? Do you have any cracks in the dash or seats? Mine is an Arizona car and was left in the sun for a decade. Sun+vinyl=Crrrack


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have one rip in back of drivers seat,no cracks in dash or any wear else.have a new head liner to install.put pictures in gallery not approved yet.the roof is verdoro green vinyl original.I found the car in edmonton it was in agarage for over twenty five years.Had the original paint . repainted bottom of car already.The only thing not stock is a sony cassette deck in dash,but they did not butcher anything putting it in.Paid fair big bucks up here to buy car,looked around for a site up here nothing decent,found your site you guys rock.:cheers


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

That rip, is it under the headrest? Or is it a headrest delete? That vinyl roof is still good? Mine was trashed, and i decided to just cut all the rivets off and make it a hardtop no vinyl. 

But it sounds like you got a pretty awesome car. 

Besides, everyone knows that the 69's are the fastest GTOs ever.:cheers


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

got a couple more numbers off block front passangers block ys 0749095. ys meaning 350 horses auto so that is correct for car.0749095? anybody know what that means.thanks


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is your engine production number. This number just tells you which one it was off of the assembly line.

All of the Engine code info can be found here:

http://www.gtoalley.com/engcodens.html

Or at Ultimate GTO here:

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is another website with classic GTO information;

Fred's Pontiac Information


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

69 is a nice car, and Verdugo Green is definetly a Muscle color. For "Free" information, Year One catalog seems to have a lot of neat stuff. The GTO Restoration Guide is a very good source of information, almost a "have to have". Welcome to the club, sometimes Pontiacs are kind of a lonely bunch on cruise night, we're a different breed from all the Cheby and MoPar bunch. They're all a bunch of stuck up snobs. But we know who built the first real Muscle Car, don't we.


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Can a person find a downloadable version of the restoration guide.or do you nedd to buy the book.Also caught the no from beside timing chain 29p320412 so it is the original block for the car.pretty happy about that.arty:


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Always nice to have the original #'s engine, you probably have the original trans also which will also have the nos. on it. Cograts.


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

Also just received the original papers listed options and such . and the original owners manual.In perfect shape,car was bought in edmonton from jenner motors, sold for 4966.75 back in 69.With the help from previous posts,i discovered it is a matching no car from the carb right to the rear end,thanks for the help guys:cheers


----------



## gordpack69 (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry about the fussy photos above here a couple pics of the car thankx again.


----------

